# Tiny engines...



## charlesfitton (May 13, 2015)

Spotted this post on YouTube yesterday... this gent has an interesting take on tiny engines...built from material that you find in hobby shops.

I'm impressed

f
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFwZQPaYa9Q[/ame]


----------



## Will916691 (Sep 11, 2015)

They are awesome! It shouldn't be to hard for someone to add radio gear to make them into a radio controlled boat

Any idea on the price of his book?

Will


----------



## Cogsy (Sep 11, 2015)

I emailed him a while back but can't remember the exact price of the book. I know he only had a couple left and wasn't planning to have them reprinted due to the cost. I suggested he might look into getting it published electronically on Amazon, etc and he thought that was a good idea but I don't know if it's happened yet. From memory, with exchange rates and shipping to Australia, it was going to cost me about $100 so I'm guessing the book on it's own was around $50 USD. Seems like a pretty good price for what you get but I just couldn't afford it.


----------



## Will916691 (Sep 11, 2015)

yea thats kinda my problem i cant afford much i have been off of work for 19 months with an injury and i am raising 4 small kids so they take up most of my money lol

Will


----------



## JimDobson (Sep 13, 2015)

That's very interesting. Looks like he's put an effort into that book.


----------



## Cogsy (Sep 13, 2015)

I agree. He sent me a sample from the book and it looks well written. I hope he gets it into electronic print which will cut down overheads and eliminate shipping costs, so the book will be more affordable and also make him more money. Be a shame for it to disappear forever just because printing costs are so high.


----------



## beazld (Jan 17, 2016)

I saw this thread this morning and sent Les an email.  The book is $50.00 plus $5.00 shipping.  I ordered one using PP.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jan 18, 2016)

this is a video of all his engines running

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeEFxvGjnSQ[/ame]


----------



## Cogsy (Jan 18, 2016)

They are impressive engines. I'd love to build one and put it in a little boat with a tiny boiler.


----------



## Mosca (Jul 31, 2016)

Sameone have plans for this engine to give me? I want o to try to di ora of them...


----------



## Blogwitch (Jul 31, 2016)

Cogsy,

Something like those little engines would be easy to design yourself, they all seem to work on a piston valve principle.

Maybe an easier way would be to obtain both of Tubal Cains (late Tom Walshaw) books and look to scale one of his little engines.
I took the basic plan of his tiny single cylinder off the side of the shown boiler in his book and mounted it up independently, it makes a lovely little engine and is one of the few I haven't given away because the kids love to see it run.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76_TtDfYPCo[/ame]

But you do need to be able to turn small items from the solid, and no, it wasn't turned up on a tiny lathe, but my 10f Atlas in a 6" four jaw.







As shown previously, the ones on here, although oscillators, scale up or down very nicely.

http://jpduval.free.fr/Plans_moteurs_vapeur_p1.htm

Just click on whatever one you want and you can download the plans for free.

John


----------



## lohring (Jul 31, 2016)

This is a capture from the video of the single cylinder engine.

Lohring Miller


----------



## nevadablue (Dec 30, 2016)

Les will send you the plans for the little single cylinder engine if you ask.


----------

